# Bike shorts supposed to crush you package?



## atomheartmother (Aug 19, 2008)

Are bike shorts supposed to put a lot of pressure/compression on your package? I was trying on some small size Trek shorts (since they were 50% off). The waist felt fine, the legs felt fine. But it seemed to really compress my package quite a bit. I understand that it's going to be more firm down there than with regular old nylon shorts and such. But after trying a few pairs on and standing up/sitting down and so on, I started to get that slightly queazy feeling my stomach/loins that you kind of get when injuring your junk.

Normal?

I tried some medium shorts on too (not on sale) and didn't notice a whole lot of difference. Maybe a bit less crushing going on down there. Any size bigger would probably be too big in the waist.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Not normal. It should be held firmly in place, but definitely no pain. Then again, maybe I'm doing it wrong.... Might want to consider seeing a doctor?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Not normal. Held in place, yes but not so much so as to cause discomfort. Try other brands (they go on sale periodically as well)


----------



## Ranilus (Feb 26, 2010)

Maybe your package is just too big for regular shorts.


----------



## atomheartmother (Aug 19, 2008)

Ranilus said:


> Maybe your package is just too big for regular shorts.


One can only hope.


----------



## shermes (Jul 26, 2008)

I wear a cup to prevent that, and i have to ask does trek make good bike shorts?


----------



## atomheartmother (Aug 19, 2008)

shermes said:


> I wear a cup to prevent that, and i have to ask does trek make good bike shorts?


Hmmm...That is an idea. Does that get at all uncomfortable when riding, though?

I'm not sure if they make good shorts. The normal price of these were $40-50, which is rather inexpensive. They were 50% off, which made them very tempting at only $20-25.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Maybe you've got an issue with positioning- try a flagpole instead of tuck.


----------



## Geoffersonspin (Feb 12, 2010)

Funniest thread ever.

I have nothing to add other than this: If something makes your package "hurt" you probably should stop whatever is making it hurt immediately. Just to be safe.


----------



## shermes (Jul 26, 2008)

atomheartmother said:


> Hmmm...That is an idea. Does that get at all uncomfortable when riding, though?
> 
> I'm not sure if they make good shorts. The normal price of these were $40-50, which is rather inexpensive. They were 50% off, which made them very tempting at only $20-25.



Only after around about 700km and I don't normally ride any more than 500km a day. I only asked about the shorts because I've heard trek makes good bikes.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Did you try different brands, and did you try different sizes? Also, have you tried bibs? Those three are a good place to start.



shermes said:


> Only after around about 700km and I don't normally ride any more than *500km a day*. I only asked about the shorts because I've heard trek makes good bikes.


  :idea:


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

Andrea138 said:


> Maybe you've got an issue with positioning- try a flagpole instead of tuck.


Yup. Up or to the side, but _never_ down.

Not that the quoted person has direct experience with this... :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

I have some bibshorts that don't seem to fit great when standing, but once I am sitting on the bike they fit just right. My favorite shorts seem to perform well when riding (current faves are Castelli Free bibshorts), but not so great for standing around in.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Ranilus said:


> Maybe your package is just too big for regular shorts.


Is that why his wife walks down the street with that huge smile on her face!!

Oh and to the original question, different brands fit you differently. Cannondale fits me the best followed by Peral Iz


----------



## DalyCityDad (Oct 11, 2009)

atomheartmother said:


> Are bike shorts supposed to put a lot of pressure/compression on your package? I was trying on some small size Trek shorts (since they were 50% off). The waist felt fine, the legs felt fine. But it seemed to really compress my package quite a bit. I understand that it's going to be more firm down there than with regular old nylon shorts and such. But after trying a few pairs on and standing up/sitting down and so on, I started to get that slightly queazy feeling my stomach/loins that you kind of get when injuring your junk.
> 
> Normal?
> 
> I tried some medium shorts on too (not on sale) and didn't notice a whole lot of difference. Maybe a bit less crushing going on down there. Any size bigger would probably be too big in the waist.



Yes, it is normal. The idea is that the shorts press on your balls restricting testosterone production so you lose some of your upper body mass and start to look like a those skinny, half sized men that are pro riders.  

But seriously, I bought a new pair of shorts recently and they felt extra tight on my junk but after a few rides they seem to have loosened up a little and are more comfortable.


----------

